# Elk Hunting Boots



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

My favorite is the Fort Lewis duty boot by Danner, mine have made 6 elk hunts since buying them in the late 1990's. They are still in great shape, and you can run in them. I have a pair of elk hunters too, and they are really good in cold weather.


----------



## Burly (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks again guys.

Any other tips or gear suggestions are appreciated. We are doing a drop camp for a week, and all of us are newbies at this. I know these kind of questions get asked all the time, but you can always learn something from them.


----------



## Canvsbk (Jan 13, 2013)

Get in the best possible shape that you can. Start immediately, do not delay. There's no way to explain the hardship that a downed bull brings.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Put vasoline on your feet, it will greatly reduce any chance of blisters.

Practice going as light as possible.

Buy a Rokon, if atv's are legal.


----------



## kdholstein (Dec 12, 2011)

another vote for Danner's, like everyone is saying just break them in. good way to do that is go and push mow some hilly ground. go up, down and sideways on them.


----------



## Wardo (Sep 10, 2007)

Danners are garbage. They don't hold up in rough terrain.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Danner, like a lot of shoe companies, makes some of their boots in china. The top of the line boots are still made in Oregon, and you will pay for those boots. The differences between the china danners and American made boots are pretty obvious.

http://www.danner.com/boots/?featur...JlMgodoGsAFg#gclid=CKD1x7fBqLgCFWJlMgodoGsAFg

There is not a boot I would rather have than the Fort Lewis. If they ever wear out I plan to send them in for recrafting. Still going since 1999.

http://www.danner.com/boot-recrafting/


----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

Take some duct tape to put on a hot spot on your foot. When it starts to get a little sore put the tape over it every day maybe even a couple strips of tape. Then you foot rubs on that and not your skin.

I have the oringianl version of these http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...=53005744751&gclid=CK623578w7gCFY4WMgodUxQAbA

they dont have the same lugs as before. I really like the cleated lugs for side hilling. If you stay on trails almost anything works but when you need something to hold up against water, wet grass, side hilling, rocks you name it, you need something a little more stout. I like the gortex lining and double stitching.

I have had the original pair for over 10 years now and they are still my favorite boots. But I only wear then hunting and scouting. They have taken a beating and have been wet a lot and they are still holding up well. The inside is falling apart more than anything.

Im looking for a new pair now and not sure what to get.


----------

